# DepoProvero (any birth control)



## jozylynn896

Hey ladies, have any of you been on the depo provera shot? I got it a little bit more than a week ago, and I'm 3 weeks posypartum now. 
I don't plan on having sex for awhile. At my 6 week check up, in having an iud put in. 

How did it work for you ladies? I've never been on birth control in my entire life and I'm so confused about it. 
Maybe the sounds crazy but I feel like how in the hell is it possible for them to give me a shot in my arm and prevent me from getting pregnant. 

Also people on birtch control. I was too embarrassed to ask my doc this asits really..like forward I guess. 
But do you let your partner finish in you? I just don't see myself trusting any birth control that much. But I know I want OH to be able to.. 
I just see myself using birth control and condoms and the pull out method for yeats to come lol. Can somebody explain this yo me? Thank you!


----------



## Keera1Aiden2

Well the Depo shot is a shot of hormones that prevent your body from ovuating, thus not being able to conceive. Also I have the Mirena IUD and that one also delivers a small dose of hormones to prevent ovulation. As well as I understand it, with it being there it makes the uterine wall thinner so making it difficult for a fertilized egg to implant. We use condoms and I have the IUD, but once in a while we get caught up in the moment and he does finish in me but I trust my birth control because it was $400 and has a 99.9% success rate. Hope that helps you


----------



## justhoping

jozylynn896 said:


> Hey ladies, have any of you been on the depo provera shot? I got it a little bit more than a week ago, and I'm 3 weeks posypartum now.
> I don't plan on having sex for awhile. At my 6 week check up, in having an iud put in.
> 
> How did it work for you ladies? I've never been on birth control in my entire life and I'm so confused about it.
> Maybe the sounds crazy but I feel like how in the hell is it possible for them to give me a shot in my arm and prevent me from getting pregnant.
> 
> Also people on birtch control. I was too embarrassed to ask my doc this asits really..like forward I guess.
> But do you let your partner finish in you? I just don't see myself trusting any birth control that much. But I know I want OH to be able to..
> I just see myself using birth control and condoms and the pull out method for yeats to come lol. Can somebody explain this yo me? Thank you!

this is what I told my daughter she is 18 and on the pill....the depo is much like the pill but a shot into your arm for extended period of time

nothing is 100 percent except for not doing it, so if you really do not want another baby right now double up..... ...that is what I did when I didnt want a baby...and it what she is doing at the moment...I always used something and condoms and she is using the pills and condoms...

its all up to how much protected you want to be....


----------



## Dream.dream

Depo worked great for me was in it for a year . I got pregant on it though. As said before nothing is 100% 

Some people have problems with bad bleeding with depo so if you be had issues with heavy periods I would look at something else, can also make you gain some wieght but usually only 5 pounds 

I use to be on the patches and honestly it was the best I've been on . No side effects and I didn't have to have my period at all on it if I just kept the patches on . If my insurance still covered it I would have been on it .


----------



## MummyMana

I got the drop-provera injection today, no side effects as of yet! Although my only major concern about it is it can apparently take up to a year for fertility to return after stopping it :(


----------



## amygwen

I got the depo shot and I absolutely hated it. I wanted something that wasn't an IUD but also was convenient and I wouldn't have to take it on a regular basis. Going to the ob/gyn every three months isn't a big deal to me. It made me really depressed and I just hated the symptoms I had on it. Since I was BFing, I was semi-limited in choosing a BC, so I chose the depo shot. Totally regret it now. I would never advise anyone to take it.

Right after I got off the depo shot, I took the mini-pill until I stopped BFing when my LO was 16 months old and went to the regular pill. Take it regularly, have regular periods and everything now. I don't trust a birth control 100% obviously, there is the small window where you COULD get pregnant. But, it's pretty darn rare.


----------



## HeatherLTBee

I was on the pill for years! I never used any other method (condoms, pull out etc..) I only got pregnant when I took an antibiotic that cancelled out my pills... I didn't think I would get pregnant in a 7 day window.. Boy was I wrong. Lol. 

My sister in law was on depo and gained a LOT of weight. Almost everyone I know gains a lot of weight on the shot and after so many years, they told her they had to do something else for birth control for her because her bones were at risk of becoming brittle from the shot.

I will never be on depo... The pill worked for me.. I will get back on it! :)


----------



## babyjan

amygwen said:


> I got the depo shot and I absolutely hated it. I wanted something that wasn't an IUD but also was convenient and I wouldn't have to take it on a regular basis. Going to the ob/gyn every three months isn't a big deal to me. It made me really depressed and I just hated the symptoms I had on it. Since I was BFing, I was semi-limited in choosing a BC, so I chose the depo shot. Totally regret it now. I would never advise anyone to take it.
> 
> Right after I got off the depo shot, I took the mini-pill until I stopped BFing when my LO was 16 months old and went to the regular pill. Take it regularly, have regular periods and everything now. I don't trust a birth control 100% obviously, there is the small window where you COULD get pregnant. But, it's pretty darn rare.

How long did it take for your periods to come after depo, I got the shot in November 2012 and the next one was due feb but I didn't get it, I've heard it can take a long time trying to conceive after it and its worried me a lot.

I'm currently not on anything but just waiting for my periods, however I think the depo has given me constant migraines and sick feeling most of the day so I wouldn't advice anyone to get it.

I also chose depo as I'm still breastfeeding and didn't want to risk forgetting to take the mini pill everyday at the same time, looking back I wish I had gone for the pill instead.


----------



## Dream.dream

You can get an copper iud when breast feeding as well


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I got the Depo and didn't like it as it gave me a continuous period so I didn't get the top-up shot. A lot of people seem to have good experiences with it though so I wouldn't let that put you off it. I've been on the mini-pill until now and I'm getting an IUD coil fitted tomorrow as I want something hormone-free, that I don't have to remember to take and that won't play around with my fertility as we'll be TTC next year. I'm a bit nervous about the fitting but once it's done it'll be done and hopefully not too painful haha. 

As for letting OH 'finish' in you.. if you're properly using birth control AND using condoms then I really can't imagine you'd get pregnant.. Birth control like the depo is already OVER 99% effective so adding a condom for even extra precaution just makes the odds so unlikely. Personally, I just trust my birth control and we don't use condoms or anything else as a back-up but if you really want extra reassurance than using condoms as well should provide that. :flower: xx


----------



## jozylynn896

Thanks. :) I'm juat so scared to get pregnant agin. We'd get kicked out for sure and I literally don't even wanna have sex ever again. :/ lul


----------



## ItSaGiRlWoOoO

MummyMana said:


> I got the drop-provera injection today, no side effects as of yet! Although my only major concern about it is it can apparently take up to a year for fertility to return after stopping it :(

Yeah i have it too, and my doctor told me to stop it 18 months before i planned to start trying :/


----------



## MummyMana

ItSaGiRlWoOoO said:


> MummyMana said:
> 
> 
> I got the drop-provera injection today, no side effects as of yet! Although my only major concern about it is it can apparently take up to a year for fertility to return after stopping it :(
> 
> Yeah i have it too, and my doctor told me to stop it 18 months before i planned to start trying :/Click to expand...

Well of all goes well I'm hoping to start trying in less time than that already and its only been a week since I got it :S seriously regretting it now, I'm terrified of having problems conceiving :( I really want a close age gap. I don't think I'm getting my next one, dunno what to get instead though, I can't use any combined methods


----------



## babyjan

MummyMana said:


> ItSaGiRlWoOoO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyMana said:
> 
> 
> I got the drop-provera injection today, no side effects as of yet! Although my only major concern about it is it can apparently take up to a year for fertility to return after stopping it :(
> 
> Yeah i have it too, and my doctor told me to stop it 18 months before i planned to start trying :/Click to expand...
> 
> Well of all goes well I'm hoping to start trying in less time than that already and its only been a week since I got it :S seriously regretting it now, I'm terrified of having problems conceiving :( I really want a close age gap. I don't think I'm getting my next one, dunno what to get instead though, I can't use any combined methodsClick to expand...

I got it in November when my son was 10 months and as you can tell from my last post I'm regretting it, hopefully if you don't go back for your next shot your fertility will return and you should still get the close age gap.

As for me I don't know, it's already been 3 months since my 2nd shot was due and I'm waiting on my periods :(


----------



## ItSaGiRlWoOoO

MummyMana said:


> ItSaGiRlWoOoO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyMana said:
> 
> 
> I got the drop-provera injection today, no side effects as of yet! Although my only major concern about it is it can apparently take up to a year for fertility to return after stopping it :(
> 
> Yeah i have it too, and my doctor told me to stop it 18 months before i planned to start trying :/Click to expand...
> 
> Well of all goes well I'm hoping to start trying in less time than that already and its only been a week since I got it :S seriously regretting it now, I'm terrified of having problems conceiving :( I really want a close age gap. I don't think I'm getting my next one, dunno what to get instead though, I can't use any combined methodsClick to expand...

I would say not to get it again then, depo is known for taking a long time to leave your system, Im sorry your doctor didnt explain that better... Have you considered the patch? Ive heard good things about it, but it had a reduced succession rate on women over 200 pounds, so not for me... Hopefully you;ll still get the age gap you wanted :flower:


----------



## justhoping

I dont like the patch it has a tendency to fall of like if your sweating alot and then your stuck..

the nuvo ring is good..much like the pill but you take it out when your period is due...and then put it back in at the end of that week...very easy....

again for the girl who wants to make 100 percent sure no pregnancy i would back it up with condoms....

i do this when i do not want to get pregnant....i use the pill and condoms...:)


----------



## MummyMana

I like the idea of the patch but its a combined method :( I just don't wanna take the risks :S I think I'll get the implant as I've read that it goes right back to normal once you have it removed :)


----------



## MummyMana

Also sorry to double post but has anyone on depo-provera found it made them need to wee more?


----------



## rainbows_x

I had the depo in November and never went back, I HATED it, it completely effed up my body.

I put on weight, got constant headache, get constant bouts of PID which cause severe pain, insane mood swings, just to mention a few.

At the moment I am not on anything, no period for 3 months & spotting for 13 days... not good!


----------



## babyjan

rainbows_x said:


> I had the depo in November and never went back, I HATED it, it completely effed up my body.
> 
> I put on weight, got constant headache, get constant bouts of PID which cause severe pain, insane mood swings, just to mention a few.
> 
> At the moment I am not on anything, no period for 3 months & spotting for 13 days... not good!

When was your last shot? 

My first and only was November 2012 lasting till Feb didn't go back for it and I'm still waiting for my periods, like you I'm not on anything atm, don't think I'm gonna go back on anything I really don't want to mess up my body again.


----------



## rainbows_x

Exactly the same, first and last visit was November 2012 absolutely regret it so bad.


----------



## jozylynn896

I'm not gonna get it again :( i don't really like what's it doing to my body and I know I'm not pregnant.


----------



## babyjan

jozylynn896 said:


> I'm not gonna get it again :( i don't really like what's it doing to my body and I know I'm not pregnant.

Yeah I don't think you should, I just got the one and my body is still messed up 4 months on and no periods :(


----------

